# Substrate for Moss+ Tank



## TommyBoy (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a 24L all-glass narrow nano-tank (imported last year by a couple of the LFS here in SFran Bay Area). I would like to end up with something not unlike Norbert Sabat's tank (below) in miniature:
http://www.aquadesign.pl/Baron_html/galeria_cool1.htm
for some my Cherry Shrimp and small fish at the office.

_Ideas on Substrate:_ I am thinking about a fine, grey pea gravel I've seen at another area LFS. Perhaps over (or mixed in with) Turface or Laterite and/or over ADA "PowerSand" or General Hydroponics "Diamond Black."

1) What do you guys think?

2) BUT... Does the substrate even matter much for the plants Sabat has in this tank?

For example, epiphytes like...
- Weeping, Christmas, etc. moss?
- 'Windelov' Java fern?

Various "floaters" he has anchored, like...
- Riccia
- Pellia
- Beard/thread Algae

And/or for Anubias bar. 'Petite' (attached to wood or rock)?

But what about his groundcover: HC???

3) AND... If it does matter for the HC, how so? And/or...
- What other petite (like HC) ground covers could I use?
- I've seen a purported petite creeping Rotala at Aqua Forest, another LFS (more like 'LaPS" = Local Aquatic Plant Store) here in the Bay Area.
- What else is available and will my suggested substrate (see question 1) work well for it?

TIA,


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

TommyBoy said:


> _Ideas on Substrate:_ I am thinking about a fine, grey pea gravel I've seen at another area LFS. Perhaps over (or mixed in with) Turface or Laterite and/or over ADA "PowerSand" or General Hydroponics "Diamond Black."
> 
> 1) What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


For all the plants you listed the substrate shouldn't make a difference as long as it it fine grained almost like rice grains but a bit finer. The mosses will attach to basically anything, and the Java fern, anubias riccia, and pellia don't root in the substrate for the most part and are usually held down to rocks and driftwoods. The only issue you might have is with the HC since it is a very small plant, and may be hart to hold down and root with larger sized gravel. I think any of your options will work for your proposed setup. I personally would go 100% aquasoil, no powersand, or a mix of the black diamond with laterite.

-John N.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

In addition to what John said, I would suggest trying another moss instead of the HC. I've got a mat of mini moss as the ground cover in my nano and it's pretty sweet. The moss naturally sinks, and after a little bit of time, would attach to the bottom of the tank. You could just do a very thin layer of sand for the moss to attach to, and that's about it.


----------

